# Elon Musk discusses Model 3, Hydrogen, etc. in Norway



## Badbada (Apr 24, 2016)

Overview:
00:00. Norway and sustainable energy
03:50. Model 3
09:10. Advent of affordable EVs
13:15. Fossil fuel subsidies
19:40. Future product: Tesla mass transit solution?
22:00. Autonomous vehicles' future
24:20. Electric vs. hydrogen
Q&A
28:05. Battery technology challenges & Gigafactory
32:17. Norway's oil & gas resources
34:20. Dying on Mars


----------

